# guère



## Luis_A

Bonne nuit.
¿Como traducir: "Tout autre attitude revient à ne pas normativizer la Constitution qui ne peut guère être, en même temps, du droit et de la politique."?
Merci beaucoup


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Cualquier otra actitud se resume a no normativizar (no sé si existe esta palabreja en español) la Constitución qui difícilmente puede ser, a la vez, derecho y política.

Es sólo una proposición, espera otras respuestas.
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ed-hipo

cualquier otra actitud viene a dejar a la Constitucion sin normativizar...


----------



## Luis_A

normativizar (no sé si existe esta palabreja en español) la Constitución qui difícilmente puede ser, a la vez, derecho y política.

Se usa (es el resultado de adjetivar el sustantivo _norma_): "Dar validez normativa", significa. Puedes revisar en www.rae.es
Saludos.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

Gracias Luis A, ya sabes, era tarde... 

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## pirulun

Les agradezco la atencion para traducir esta expersion: 
"Trait guère pris en compte par l'analyse foucaltienne..........."
 
Gracias
Pirulun


----------



## marcoszorrilla

Característica considerada apenas por el análisis de Foucauld.


----------



## Grekh

"Hélas, mademoiselle, Sa Majesté qui ne songe guère à moi a sans doute oublié de.........."

¿Una traducción de esto sería: "Desgraciadamente, señorita/mademoiselle, Su Majestad, quién no sueña más en mí olvidó sin duda......."???


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit

ne songe quère à moi...: no piensa demasiado en mí...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Grekh

Merci beaucoup pour ton aide!!


----------



## flyjm

alguien sabe que quiere decir esta expresion, "se quittaient guere".
gracias anticipadas por su acostumbrada ayuda.....


----------



## Yul

Il est possible que l'expression soit: "(ils/elles) ne se quittaient guère",  n'est-ce pas?

Je dirais : "Poco se quitan".  "No se quitan mucho".

Si tel est le sens en français, attendre confirmation pour la partie espagnole. 

Yul


----------



## Paquita

Si es como Yul lo interpreta = Estaban casi siempre juntos


----------



## pipasdegirasol

Hola,

Apenas si se separaban...


----------



## flyjm

gracias a todos por su ayuda. creo que el sentido de la oracion es como afirma pipasdegirasol, casi no se separaban, ya que el texto esta describiendo la relacion que hay entre dos amigos. gracias de nuevo a todos.


----------



## lrg1978

Hola,
a ver si alguien puede echarme una mano con la frasecita...

Contexto:

Enfin la Cour d’appel pourrait se contenter d’une annulation « sèche » de la décision de l’AMF, sans fournir aucune indication quant au sort devant être réservé au projet d’OPE déposé par XXXX.
L’éventail des types de décisions possibles est donc très large. *Il reste cependant qu’en l’espèce les scenarios suivants n’apparaissent guères réalistes *:
-	même si, dans ses écritures, XXXXa demandé à la Cour d’appel de prononcer la conformité de son projet d’OPE, il serait surprenant que la Cour d’appel rende un arrêt valant expressément « avis de conformité » de ce projet d’OPE. D’abord cela constituerait une décision inédite car, à ce jour, jamais la Cour ne s’est reconnu le pouvoir de rendre une décision valant « avis de conformité ».

Muchísimas gracias


----------



## lpfr

lrg1978 said:


> *Il reste cependant qu’en l’espèce les scenarios suivants n’apparaissent guères réalistes *:


 "Sin embargo, los escenarios siguientes parecen poco realistas"


----------



## lrg1978

Muchas gracias lpfr!


----------



## mb32

Bonjour,
Je voudrais savoir quelle est la signification de la phrase ci-dessous,
les expressions des artistes sont guère visibles, mais je me laisse charmer par la musique et l'ambiance du lieu.
Ici, quelle est la signification de guère visibles 
La expresion de los artistas es demasiado visible o poco visible?

Merci par avance
Gracias


----------



## Pinairun

Apenas visibles.


----------



## swift

Bonjour Mb32,

Pourriez-vous nous donner davantage de contexte ? Il se pourrait qu'il y ait une erreur dans la phrase car, en général, "guère" n'est employé qu'en tournure négative. Quoi qu'il en soit, "guère" indique effectivement "une grande quantité" ou "un haut degré". Mais à juger par le reste de la phrase, cela m'étonnerait que l'énonciateur emploie "guère" dans ce sens.

À bientôt,


swift


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Le contexte (PDF, p. 9)
Parece que se trata de una extensión de la moda actual del lenguaje relajado de omitir la primera parte de la negación. Salvo que aquí se viene a decir lo contrario .

De acuerdo con la traducción de Pinairun: _apenas_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## swift

Hola:

Siendo ese el caso, "apenas" es la mejor traducción sin lugar a dudas.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## mb32

Muchas gracias a todos por sus opiniones,
Yo tambien estaba confundida porque como dice swift Guère se lo usa en negacion. Pero ya me queda mas claro viendolo desde el punto de vista que el autor omitio la negacion.

Mil gracias
Au revoir


----------

